# New bro here



## Beast666 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey guys, just thought i'd introduce myself. I'm a national NPC light heavy competitor, far from a noob in any aspect of bodybuilding. One day I hope to earn my pro card and compete at that level. IDGAF what anyone has to say about that and I know it's going to be extremely difficult, but i'm an extremely driven and motivated individual. Every morning I wake up, I chase my dreams. That's the ONLY way to attain greatness! I bust my ass in and out of the gym, as well as in the kitchen. I have plenty of great recipes for contest prep friendly meals too, if anyone is interested. I also have my own personal training business. I offer training, diet, and supplementation/super supp programs for the typical gym rat, all the way up to full contest preps, water manipulation, depletion and carb loading, etc. No cookie cutter approach here, everything is tailored specifically for the client. I live for bodybuilding, it's literally my life. This seems like an awesome board so far and i'm excited to start contributing here. Heavyiron is a good friend of mine, so any reference info in question, he's the go to. Any questions about anything at all, feel free to PM me and i'll be more than happy to help! 



-BEAST


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 8, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Beast666 (Nov 8, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Welcome




thanks bro


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 8, 2014)

Welcome to IMF.  A friend of heavyirons is a friend of ours.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 8, 2014)

Welcome. Show us your goods 666.


----------



## jas101 (Nov 9, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## BadGas (Nov 9, 2014)

Welcome brother!!


----------



## bayou boy (Nov 9, 2014)

Welcome bro


----------



## gearmonkey (Nov 9, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 9, 2014)

Welcome to im!


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 10, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## nattyasgraham (Nov 11, 2014)

Welcome brother  don't worry some of us are aspiring pros I don't see why anyone would bash you for it. And if they did their phaggots who don't lift.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagger (Nov 11, 2014)

Welcome man!


----------



## Ironman2001 (Nov 12, 2014)

Welcome Bro.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Welcome take a look around


----------



## brazey (Nov 12, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Greedy (Nov 22, 2014)

Awesome! Welcome bud


----------



## El_Ogro (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## farmboy1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## TheDieIsCast (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey Dude i'm new here too, Welcome.


----------



## Conceal30 (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2015)

welcome


----------



## Bigofool (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## jozifp103 (Jan 15, 2015)

*​Glad to have you.*


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## Beast666 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks brothers!


----------



## kmart310 (Jan 17, 2015)

Free giveaway on our sub fourm on anabolic America. One guess and put the bottle of your choose under the number you guess. You have to go to our sub fourm to guess under sponsor. Anabolic America. Also I will answer Amy questions within a hour so pm a way. Pm me with any questions and I'll be right there. Got to sponsor and look under anabolic America. Also we have a site www.anabolicamerica.net

kmartone10 for 10 % off


----------

